

Bitmaker Labs coding bootcamp shut down by Canadian government - llamataboot
http://bitmakerlabs.com/

======
csense
> Our lawyers have advised us that, to preempt any possible cease and desist
> order which could negatively impact our ability to teach going forward, we
> must discontinue operating our web development program immediately.

If the government agency involved thought the now-halted activities ought to
be regulated, wouldn't they send a C&D letter anyway, at the conclusion of
their investigation? I mean, if a company can avoid the regulatory
consequences of past actions by shutting down operations for a few weeks or
months during of an investigation, isn't that a loophole big enough to make
the regulators totally irrelevant?

Let me be clear: Bitmaker Labs sounds legitimate (based solely on their linked
statement). But either their lawyers are giving bad advice, or the laws
themselves don't make sense. Disclaimer: IANAL.

------
peteforde
I just wrote a post about this bullshit here:

[http://hackertourism.com/bitmaker-labs/](http://hackertourism.com/bitmaker-
labs/)

------
csense
> We have always been transparent about our lack of accreditation and the
> unconventional nature of our program. As you know, we don’t issue grades,
> track attendance, or provide diplomas, certificates or degrees.

If they're not marketing themselves as a college, and are up-front about their
lack of accreditation, how can they be regulated as one?

------
ernie_
Here's an article, about the shutdown, interviewing co-founder Matt Gray.

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/careers/ca...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/careers/career-advice/programming-bootcamp-investigated-by-education-
officials/article12786527/)

------
llamataboot
[http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/bitmaker-labs-shuts-down-
under...](http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/bitmaker-labs-shuts-down-under-
investigation-for-running-unregistered-college/37006)

------
jaworrom
Move it to the USA!

